# THE CUT STARTS HERE:  Hilary (nikegurl)



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

Just moved and joined a new gym.  (much drama - but that's over now)  I start back tonight - with a vengeance!

I want to get very lean - and stay that way for life.  My goal is to be at about 12-14% bodyfat and stay there.  I'm at around 20 now - maybe worse.  

I need to improve my shoulder mass and my legs.  (hamstrings, calves, quads - they all need work)

I'll have to get my stats this week.  I'm sure there's someone at my new gym who can do the measurements for me.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeaaaa!  I'm so glad your joining us Nikegurl!  Welcome Back, we missed you.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks mochy.  So good to be here.  By the way - your calves and quads look AWESOME!

I'm gonna be ashamed to post my stats.  I bet I'm at (or even a tad above gawd help me) 20%.  But the number is headed down at least.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, don't stress about it.  My BF% increased over the holidays.  But, thats what were here to do now, get rid of it.

Oh and Thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2003)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple


MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter
1 cucumber


MEAL 3
1 can tuna
1 TBS safflower mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 4
1 ground beef patty
1 cup mixed greens
1/2 TBS Newman's Italian

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 TBS safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 TBS whipping cream

WATER:  3 liters.  I'll work on this.

TOTALS:
1624 calories
187 g protein
87 g fat
25 g active carbs (subtracted fiber)

I need to get flax back in here.  I'll be buying it this weekend....but the shakes sure do taste better with whipping cream than with flax!  oh well.  I'll enjoy them this week


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2003)

Gym last night - trained chest, bis and abs.

I can only get to the gym 4 days a week now so my split is:

chest/bis/abs
back/tris
legs
shoulders/abs

I missed 7 weeks at the gym so I'm sure everything will kill.  I'm not going to really log this week's workouts.  I just want to hit everything once to get back into it and then start logging and upping my volume etc. next week.  

Last night I only did 6 sets for chest and 3 for biceps but they felt good.  Next week I'll hit everything hard - this week I'm just getting back into it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 7, 2003)

welcome back and good luck and have fun.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks dvlmn.  i'm feeling good - better than i have in a very long time.  the change of scenery has done me a world of good already.  

back and triceps last night.  legs today.  my chest is pretty sore from monday.  i'm still going to hit everything hard next week and start logging weights/exercises etc.  1 week to ease in is all I'm willing to give it!

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 3  

I was freaking starving so I umm.....had Meal #3 only 1 hour and 40 minutes later.  Same thing as Meal 2. 


(I'll edit this post so all the meals will be together for the day as I go along)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm in a terrible mood today.  I messed up my diet yesterday after a whopping 3 days.  Pisses me off.  Where the hell has my discipline gone?  Used to be if I set my mind to something it was as good as done.

I don't want to talk about "used to be".  I want to do this for real - once and for all for good this time.  I say it and say it but then I ate Quiznos yesterday.

I'm going to try to look at every day as a chance to get closer to my goals or farther from them.  I don't like being disgusted with myself and when I don't do what I say - that's how I feel.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

...c'mon girl, we just started...you can't be breaking yet 

Get that shit outta your head get right back to your (proper) diet!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2003)

thanks w8.  EXACTLY.  i'm starting fresh today planning to carb up on sunday.  i like your signature line - failure can't be mine either.

i'm sick of wanting it.  it's time to do it and be it and have it and keep it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> i'm sick of wanting it.  it's time to do it and be it and have it and keep it.



...and this should be your sig!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2003)

done.     i actually feel better after my vent.  i have too much information and great resources (DP & w8!) to waste any of it.  i don't even know what physique i'm capable of achieving.  but i don't want to wonder anymore or waste any more days.  i want to find out.  i will find out.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2003)

feeling good.  yesterday i trained shoulders and abs.

damn - i've neglected abs for a while.  i only did 4 sets total and i'm feeling them today.

starting sunday i'll be logging workouts again.  i didn't this week just b/c i was easing in after 7 weeks off.  i'm ready to hit it hard now.  the soreness wasn't too bad and while i did lose some strength - it wasn't as bad as i had feared.

i LOVE my new gym.

YESTERDAY's MEALS

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple


MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter
1 cucumber


MEAL 3
1 can tuna
1 TBS safflower mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 4
1 ground beef patty
1 cup mixed greens
1/2 TBS Newman's Italian

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 TBS safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 TBS whipping cream

WATER: 5 liters.  finally!

TOTALS:
1624 calories
187 g protein
87 g fat
25 g active carbs (subtracted fiber)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Love the new siggy! That's exactly how I feel too


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks!  i like it too.  it's time for me to stop talking about what i'm "going to do" and just do it.  no more wasted meals or days or weeks or months b/c when i put them all together they'd get me where i want to be!  have a great weekend.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2003)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 small apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat butter
(there should have been cucumber here but when i cut it open
it was squishy inside so i ate a whole small apple in meal #1 instead of 1/2)

MEAL 3
can tuna
1.5 packet mayo
celery

MEAL 4
chicken breast
1.5 cup mixed greens
1.5 Tbs Newman's Italian

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

"cheats" - 1 can diet coke.  1 green Thompson grape.  (yes - 1)

TOTALS
1642 calories
190 protein
86 fat
27 carb
4 liters water - I'll get to 5 today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks Good! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

Well - I should be 1 week in but I've only got 4 good days under my belt.  Took a few to stop cheating but I've got it down again and feeling pretty good.

Yesterday's workout 

CHEST
Flat DB Press
10 x 35
8 x 40
6 x 40
10 x 35

Smith Machine Incline Press
8 x 50
9 x 50 - spot on last rep
8 x 50 - spot on last rep

Pec Deck
10 x 45
6 x 60
10 x 45

BICEPS
Incline DB Curls
10 x 15
10 x 20
6 x 25

Preacher Machine Curls
3 x 8 x 40

I love this gym.  I never imagined a place could be so motivating.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

quick rant....

one of my coworkers made a huge chocolate cheesecake.  i haven't tasted even a crumb or gone near the thing but i'm sad to say it has me totally distracted.  i don't think i'll exhale until the last slice is gone (it's not even half finished)

i'm not going to be so weak that i eat it but i hate that i'm weak enough that i can't stop thinking about it!

i suck.


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

You DON'T suck. I know exactly what you mean. We always have a ton of junk food at work, with all different types of chips and chocolate bars. It's crazy, people bring in all different stuff all the time, and it is there calling my name. For some reason I was really hungry today, and there was a crispy crunch taunting me cruelly.   But I resisted, because I don't want to look like(and be as unhealthy) as the people who bring it in and eat it all the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks!  that's what's getting me through it.  i looked at my own signature and remembered that cheesecake doesn't fit anywhere in my goals.  guess i expected it to be less tempting after i got my head straight again.....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2003)

last night was off from gym.  tonight is back and triceps.  i'm sick but i'm going anyway.  i don't want to miss - too soon getting back into it.  sore throat and sinus congestion.  pretty sure i had a fever last night but not now.  so it may not be the best workout but i'm gonna still do it.

drinking lots of water today and sticking to the eating plan (will post soon).  hoping the sick thing gets over and done with fast - no patience for it!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

TUESDAY MEALS (late logging)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 small apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
1.5 packet mayo
celery

MEAL 4
chicken breast
1.5 cup mixed greens
1.5 Tbs Newman's Italian

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1642 calories
190 protein
86 fat
27 carb
5 liters water


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

TUESDAY - Back and Triceps

BACK

WG Lat Pulldown
12 x 70
10 x 80
10 x 90

Seated Pulley Row (low cable)
12 x 70
10 x 80
8 x 90

Free Motion Row Machine (1 arm at a time)
12 x 40
12 x 45
10 x 50

TRICEPS

Seated Dip Machine
12 x 75
8 x 90
11 x 75

Overhead DB Extensions
2 x 10 x 27.5    hurting my thumb so I only did 2 sets

Pushdowns
12 x 60
2 x 10 x 70

ABS at the end


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

WEDNESDAY - LEGS first time in awhile....It's gonna hurt a lot.

SQUATS
3 x 10 x 95

Lying Leg Curl
10 x 50
7 x 60
6 x 60

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
3 x 10 x 70

Extensions
10 x 50
10 x 60
8 x 60


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

the gym is amazing.  i have seen numerous women there squatting 225 like it's the bar.  no one raises an eyebrow.  i love it.

now for the bad news.  my diet is still not in order.  2 nights in a row i've gotten up around 3:00 to use the bathroom and between the bathroom and back to bed i've stopped at the pantry and eaten bad sheeeit.  last night it was 3 chocolate chip cookies.  all day long i'm sticking to the plan even resisting homemade cheesecake and then i do stupid stuff like that 2 nights in a row.  

i feel like i'm still wasting time.  i wish i could stop cheating.  i keep saying i can and i will and i have but then i screw up again.

no good at all......


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Is it possible to get the "bad sheeeit" outta your cupboards?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

I wish!  I would never buy it so I wouldn't have to risk it except I'm living with a family (long story) who doesn't eat anything like I do.  For instance there aren't just Twinkies in there - there's the big jumbo size box of 24.  And cookies....and cheetos, doritoes, chips and soda and 3 kinds of icecream.

You get the idea.  I have to stop blowing it though.  I'll be perfect all day - hitting my numbers no cheats and then I blow it while I'm barely awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL! Remember the 10lb box of chocolates I mentioned? Oops, maybe I didn't mention that here. Anyhow, I have that stuff around me all day, and I know it's hard, but I have never been a middle of the night eater. Anyhow, about 3 hours ago, I went into the kitchen at work and just put my head over the box and SNIFFED the chocolate! Too funny. I knew that i couldn't eat any though, and it probably would have made me feel like crap if I had.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

*"i'm sick of wanting it. it's time to do it and be it and have it and keep it. "*

Stamp it on your fuqqing forehead?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

i think that may be next.  for now i'm gonna wallpaper my room with pictures of people who look like i want to.  (dare i admit - i have a collection of them ready to be taped up?)

i will say this - i haven't been doing very well with no cheating and then b/c i've cheated i've been skipping my freaking carb ups figuring you don't need a carb up meal the day after eating cookies.....

but somehow i've still improved a bit.  my azz is fat no doubt.  but my arms are looking better - the vein in my bicep is showing again.  don't get me wrong - i'm way too fat but i guess just eating the protein every meal has made a difference.  

i still suck.  (not in a good way either)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

*sigh, a manly one*


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

*knock knock*  Where are U!  Not in the cuboads eating cookies I hope!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2003)

no cookies.....but i haven't yet managed 4 perfect days so i could do my carb up meal.  usually day 2 or 3 i've had a cheat so then decided to "start over" only to not make it 4 days again.  

i'm seeing some progress but not going to be too pleased b/c it's bullsheit not to be able to do this right.  i have before.  

had a football playoff party sunday.  made jambalya for dinner.  love it but didn't eat it.  but i did end up eating a dinner roll.  

so basically i still suck whether it be cookies or dinner rolls....   

gonna try again.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 22, 2003)

sunday's workout - chest and biceps

chest

Flat DB Press
10 x 35
10 x 40
8 x 40 needed light spot on last 1
10 x 35

Incline Smith
10 x 50
5 x 60 (kinda got ahead of myself I guess)
8 x 50

Cable Crossovers
10 x 30
2 x 10 x 35

BICEPS
Incline DB Curls
10 x 20
6 x 25
6 x 25

Standing EZ Bar Curls
10 x 40
2 x 9 x 40


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 22, 2003)

Monday - no lifting

Tuesday - Back and Triceps

BACK
WG Pulldowns
12 x 80
10 x 90
7 x 100

Low Pulley Row (cable)
12 x 80
10 x 90
9 x 100

Assisted Chins
3 sets 6 reps

TRICEPS
Seated Dip Machine
10 x 90
2 x 8 x 105

Pushdowns
10 x 30
2 x 8 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2003)

Legs last night.  

My squatting weights suck.  My last few reps are a real struggle too.  My knees start to go in strange directions as they get harder.  Oh well.

SQUATS
10 x 95
10 x 95
8 x 105

SLED (Icarian machine - sort of like a lying horizontal leg press)
12 x 100
10 x 120
10 x 120

Leg Extensions
10 x 50
8 x 50
9 x 50

Lying Leg Curls
12 x 70
10 x 80
8 x 90

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts
3 x 10 x 70


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

How's the diet going now?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2003)

i still haven't nailed it.  i used to be able to go months without screwing up.  now i miss my water lots of days....i miss meals more than i should.....

i'm pretty fed up.  i'm much better than i was a month ago but i'm still wasting time.

(wish i could say something better.  i hate being disgusted by myself but i haven't been doing what i need to do in order to not feel that way)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Leg curls look pretty good


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2003)

new machine.  i loved it.  didn't feel a thing in my lower back and didn't have to remind myself not to move my hips.  it was all hamstring and it felt great.

of course i'll never see my hamstings unless i get leaner....and i won't get leaner until i stop being such a screw up.

maybe i'm so fed up now that the only choice left is to stop messing up.  maybe.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 24, 2003)

SHOULDERS

DB PRESS
12 x 17.5
10 x 22.5
10 x 27.5

too light - will increase next week

UPRIGHT ROWS
2 x 10 x 45
8 x 50

REAR DELT MACHINE
10 x 45
7 x 60
10 x 45

CALVES

SEATED RAISES
3 x 20 x 35

STANDING

3 x 10 x 80


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> of course i'll never see my hamstings unless i get leaner....and i won't get leaner until i stop being such a screw up.
> 
> maybe i'm so fed up now that the only choice left is to stop messing up.  maybe.



LOL...that's about where i am...I fuqqed up in just about every way possible and the only thing left for me to do is to just do what he says  

Where's the rest of your workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...that's about where i am...I fuqqed up in just about every way possible and the only thing left for me to do is to just do what he says



HE = DP 

I wish that were true......(afraid you will still find ways to F/U) 

Maybe....just Maybe..... 

Hi Hirlary 

I'm gonna kick your ass,  ass soon ass w8 stops taking all my "Ass Kicking Time" 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

She needs her ass kicked more than I do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> She needs her ass kicked more than I do?



Fuqqin' Bet Me?  

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2003)

yes.  i need my ass kicked more b/c it's bigger than yours w8!  lol.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2003)

SUNDAY WORKOUT - chest and biceps

DB PRESS
10 x 25 (warm up)
6 x 45 - needed spot on last 2 reps.  i'm still weak from time off i guess
2 x 7 x 40
6 x 40

INCLINE BB
10 x 65
2 x 6 x 75

DB PULLOVERS
8 x 30
7 x 35
6 x 40

BICEPS
EZ BAR CURLS
10 x 45
8 x 50
6 x 55

ALT DB CURLS
2 x 6 x 25

HAMMER CURLS
7 x 20
6 x 20


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Awesome DB Press


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 28, 2003)

MEAL 1
3 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 med apple

MEAL 2
3 chicken breast tenders
1 cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newman's 

MEAL 3
2 eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 5
whey
whipping cream

MEAL 6
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

TOTALS
1645 calories
180 g protein
28 g carbs
88 g fat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Tweak soon? 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 29, 2003)

I wish....I haven't stuck with anything long enough to tweak.  I've wasted weeks.  Been hitting the gym pretty hard and at least been conscious of getting my protein and water every day but that's about it.  

I'm tempted to write something about how I've pulled my shit together and got my head on straight and done slipping/cheating but those are words I've said before.  I'm just going to shuttup and do it.  Now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

I dare ya to do like Nike. and "Just do it!!!!!!!!"

It looks like you've been close just have to get over that last bump in the road and you'll start with the smooth sailing. 

I don't say much but do pay attention.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 31, 2003)

Good shoulder workout last night.  My shoulders are weak but they're getting stronger.  Speaking of weak....I was doing DB presses next to a woman and she was pressing 55 lb dbs - for shoulders!  This gym is freaky and I like it.  lol

I trained "heavy" for me last night.  I'm going to mix that up from week to week.

DB Press
8 x 27.5
2 x 6 x 30
5 x 30

UPRIGHT ROWS
8 x 50
6 x 55
6 x 60

LATERALS (side)
10 x 15
6 x 20
5 x 20

CALVES (I don't have any!)
Seated 
20 x 45
15 x 50
12 x 55
12 x 55

Standing
2 x 12 x 80
10 x 80


Eating has been under control.  No cheats.  Today I ate my first meal later though so I'll probably only get 5 meals in.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2003)

well i forgot to deduct a sizeable check from my check register so I'm extra broke 'til payday this friday.  i'm going to be eating lots of tuna, eggs and shakes the next few days.  i think it should be ok though.  maybe not totally ideal but should be ok just for 3 days.  i'll have my 1/2 apple in the morning with that shake and celery with the tuna.  probably not enough variety but i'm hoping it's ok just for a few days.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Should be okay for a couple days...been there, done that, I survived


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2003)

are canned green beans ok to eat?  i usually get fresh.  is canned an option or something to be avoided?  thanks w8!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2003)

I realized something today.  I'm freaking starving all the time.

So far I've had 3 of 6 meals today.  I'm crazy hungry and still 2 hours away from my next meal.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2003)

MEAL 1
3 scoops Simply Whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 medium apple

MEAL 2
5 egg whites
2 large whole eggs
1.5 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
1.5 packet mayo (forgot my safflower mayo at home)

Meal 4
can tuna
1.5 packet mayo

Meal 5
2 eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat butter

Meal 6
3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1723 calories
184 protein
30 carb
184 protein

water - only 3.5 liters

I'm gonna hit my water today no matter what.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2003)

freaking starving.  i know that's why i keep screwing up.  i'm hungry all the time and eventually i mess up.  but i've had a few good days and much wasted time so i'm just going to accept that i'm always hungry and deal with it.

no more wasted days.

MEAL 1
whey
whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
1.5 packet mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 4
same as 3

MEAL 5
same as 2

MEAL 6
same as 1 but no apple

will update with totals.

2 days of all shakes, tuna and eggs wasn't quite as bad as i thought thought.  i'm getting chicken and green beans tomorrow though.  (phew)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2003)

this is a terrible terrible confession but one i have to make....

i kept messing up at the at the start to the point that i never made 4 clean days.  so....then i never did my carb up.  i wasn't pigging out or eating pizza and icecream but on day 3 or so i'd eat a dinner roll or 1 cookie (i confessed that before).  then i'd skip the carb up the next day.  vicious cycle i guess.

that means this week will be my first carb up.  yes i suck and i'm hanging my head in shame.  i'm still at least 3 weeks away from a tweak when everyone else will be on their 2nd one by then.



at least i got my water in today.  4.5 liters and it's still only 5:00 so for sure i'll get over 5 liters today - finally.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2003)

didn't log last 2 workouts.  here they are now.

SUNDAY 2/2

CHEST
DB PRESS
10 x 32.5
8 x 42.5
7 x 45
6 x 45

INCLINE DB PRESS
8 x 32.5
7 x 35
6 x 35

CABLE CROSSOVERS
12 x 65
2 x 10 x 80

BICEPS
EZ BAR CURL
8 x 50
2 x 6 x 55

DB CURLS
2 x 8 x 25


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2003)

TUES FEB 4, 2002

BACK
DEADLIFTS
2 x 8 x 135
6 x 155
never did these before

BENT ROWS - Smith Machine
8 x 20
5 x 30 (too heavy)
7 x 20

CHINS (assisted)
2 x 6

Low Pulley Row
7 x 90
6 x 100

TRICEPS
Seated Dip Machine
2 x 7 x 120
5 x 135 (had trouble staying seated lol)

Skull Crushers
8 x 30
8 x 35
7 x 35

1 Arm Overhead Extension (DB)
2 x 6 x 15


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2003)

MEAL 1
whey 3 scoops - 30 g protein
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1.5 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
chicken breast 4 oz
1.5 Tbs Newman's
green beans

MEAL 5
can tuna
stalk celery
1.5 packet mayo

MEAL 6
whey - 3 scoops
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1655 calories
181 protein
88 fat
31 carb


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2003)

good leg workout last night - 'cept for squats.  i'm really frustrated by how weak i am in them.  

SQUATS
8 x 95
3 x 6 x 115

LEG PRESS
6 x 180
2 x 6 x 160

SINGLE LEG EXTENSION
8 x 30
6 x 40

LYING LEG CURL
10 x 90
8 x 100
6 x 110

STIFF DEADS
3 x 8 x 80


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm so hungry all the time.  Wish I'd just get used to it.  Sometimes I wonder if my calories are too low but that would be hard to really say since up until this week I've been slipping/cheating every few days.

I wish I had started with an eating plan that included some daily slow burning carbs.  My last cut I did it without and with the carb up every 4th day to start and it worked well.  (that was my first eating plan).  I'm sure it would have been working well this time too if I hadn't kept cheating.

I'm determined to get it now but I'm really starving all the time and I don't remember the hunger being so hard to deal with last time.  I'm waking up in the middle of the night b/c I'm hungry.  But at least I'm finally going to make it to my first carb up.  (geesh - it's about time)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

You sound like me two weeks ago...I KNOW how you feel. Hang in there and have more veggies!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

I think that was like 2 days ago!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, but now it's just normal hunger...not "fucking starving going to kill the next thing walking by and eat it raw" HUNGER!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

The actually rule on that is....(Sorry Hilary about your journal....look at it as "color")

If it doesn't "Run" to fast, or "Scream" to loud...it's fair game! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

no need to apologize DP.  it's good to have company!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

SHOULDERS

DB PRESS
8 x 27.5
6 x 30
5 x 32.5

UPRIGHT ROWS
8 x 55
7 x 60
6 x 60

LATERALS (side)
3 x 6 x 20

CALVES
SEATED
20 x 50
17 x 55
14 x 60

ROTARY CALF MACHINE
18 x 90
14 x 110
15 x 110

Legs are killing me from Thursday - mostly hamstrings.  I kind of like it.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

only got 5 meals in yesterday.  at least no cheating but i know i should be getting 6.

MEAL 1
whey - 3 scoops = 30 g protein
3 tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 3
3.5 oz chicken breast
green beans
1.5 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
1.5 packet mayo

MEAL 5
same as Meal 1 - no apple

TOTALS
1440 calories
158 protein
75 fat
27 carb


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

*UPRIGHT ROWS
8 x 55
7 x 60
6 x 60
*

Is that EZ curl bar? Impressive!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

pre loaded bbs.  so the total weight of the bar was 60 lbs.  not a bar that i then added 60 lbs to.

my shoulders are starting to get stronger.  still kind of wussy - can only get 30 lb dbs for shoulder presses but that's progress for me.  i see a bit of improvement.  they still need work but they're improving finally.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey girl!! Your doing sooo good!! No bread, or any junk! Keep it up girl!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

oh thanks Stacey!  but i've only been good this week.  i've wasted lots of time.  i think i've pulled myself together again though.

hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

I know you have only been good this week!! But still, I KNOW how hard it is!! You have done great this week!!

Thanks..& hope you have a wonderful weekend to!!


----------

